# Ariens 924015 Sno-Thro attachment...help!



## Overhaulin (Nov 22, 2013)

I recenlty purchase an old Ariens 924020 Sno-Thro and i was trying to find a new gasket for the front transmission. I ordered one based on the machine's model number 924020 but when I got the gasket it turned out to be a 4 bolt hole gasket and the transmission has 5. I tried to find any kind of manual or parts list for this Sno-Thro attachment Model 924015 Serial 003640 but I haven't been able to locate anything. 

Can anyone give me some direction so I can get this unit back and running before the snow flys?

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to SBF overhaulin! If you post a picture or two I might be able to help you out. We used to make our own gaskets for things like this.
Larry


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Manuals:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/24260A.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PM 24000.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/000123A.pdf

The 2nd link, the parts manual, shows the parts diagram for the scoop for snowblower model 924020..It doesnt list scoop attachment 924015 by name, but that should be the correct scoop..

Gasket number 2008.
Is that what you ordered?

Scot


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Is this your gasket? If it is, I found it here: Gasket [01010800] - $3.52 at eReplacementParts.com

If it were my machine and given that you are into the snowy season, I think I would make my own gasket.
Larry


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> Is this your gasket? If it is, I found it here: Gasket [01010800] - $3.52 at eReplacementParts.com
> 
> If it were my machine and given that you are into the snowy season, I think I would make my own gasket.
> Larry


Alternatively, you could use something like this and not fuss with making a gasket, or waiting for one to arrive in the mail. 

Gasket Makers : Permatex® Gear Oil RTV Gasket Maker


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you sure your gasket it what is leaking? It could be your drain plug or your shaft seals. I know on mine the impeller shaft seal was leaking so I tore the gearbox apart and changed out all the seals and gaskets.

Also, most auto parts stores sell gasket material in full sheets where you can cut out your own gaskets.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Great video Shryp. That's exactly what I was thinking, but the video explains it far better than I could have.


----------



## Overhaulin (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow...you guys awesome, I am so glad I joined this forum. I think I'll take your advice and pick up some gasket material; I never saw someone cut one 
with a hammer.

Thanks again for all the help!!!!


----------



## Overhaulin (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks BlueHill, I have to ask how did you lookup this gasket? If there is a parts list or manual for the 924015 I would love to find one.

Thank again!


----------



## Overhaulin (Nov 22, 2013)

Yea I ordered the 2008 but it was only a 4 bolt hole pattern and I needed the 5.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Overhaulin said:


> Thanks BlueHill, I have to ask how did you lookup this gasket? If there is a parts list or manual for the 924015 I would love to find one.
> 
> Thank again!


The link that I gave you, Gasket [01010800] - $3.52 at eReplacementParts.com is to an amazing site (I can't take credit for it, another member showed us and now it's a sticky on the Ariens page) they have parts and diagrams for all sorts of different things. Lots of times all you need is a diagram to see how something comes apart (or goes back together for us geezers)  I couldn't actually find 924015 , but you said it was the number for the attachment. 924020 is on there and shows the four hole gasket for that gearbox. I picked the closest number to 015, (016 I think) and it showed the five hole gasket. Easy peasey. But making your own simple gaskets for something like that is the easiest of all. I was an industrial mechanic for a long time and we made them for all sorts of applications.
Happy to help. 
Larry


----------



## Overhaulin (Nov 22, 2013)

Awesome ...thanks again!


----------

